# 15 Gallon RCS Shrimp Low Light Plant Tank



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

Have had this up for some time now, just wanted to toss it out there.

15 Gallon starter kit from Petco. Tossed the hob filter for an AC50, Heater is now starting to fail. (two heater in it currently) 

Petco Black Sand substrate. Some wood and some plants.
Nano Anubias
Java Needles
Crypt
Willow Hygro
Java Moss
Sunset Hygro or Hybrid Hygro.

Plants survive but are not growing much. 

Using the light that came with it. Was on 6hr photoperiod, increasing to ~8 hours today.

I was feeding the tank 2x a week with some bottle ferts. Ran out of that last week and will start dry ferting when necessary.

NO3 today before 20% wc 100+

Doing ~ 20% wc weekly.


----------



## Keith Westmeier (Dec 29, 2012)

you need to replace the tube in your fixture, it is over 6 months old and has no spectrum left for the plants.


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

Looks pretty good. Might want to shove that crypt into the substrate, they don't like floating (but hate being planted, hahaha). What temp is your tank? None of my neocardinia shrimp like it above 75 degrees.


----------



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

Here we go! 

Bringing this back from the dead. 

Photo update. 

Fixed filters, cleaned it up a bit. This tank now sits couple feet from my head in the living room.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

What's the stocking list?


----------



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

Picupdate



Currently couple RCS in the tank.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I would pull the heater, long as your house don't get below 70 its not needed.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Of course it doesnt get below 70 because hes warm all the dang time. Love the tank wes nice to see its been goin all this time!


----------



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

Pre wc

NO3 80
PO4 2
PH 7.6 or higher


----------



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

Pre wc

PH 7.4-7.6
PO4 1 or less
NO3 10-20


Post wc ~ 20-30%

Po4 .5
No3 10 ish


----------



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

pre wc

Po4 1
NO3 40-80


----------



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

after ~ 30% wc


----------



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

Java moss (christmas moss) likes to float.. suggestions to keep it on the ground over there on the left?


----------



## Chillwill007 (Aug 20, 2010)

Just get some kinda stone or small piece of drift wood and place on top of glue to it. You wouldn't happen to be in a position to sell some these shrimp are you?


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Mine is similar to his^^ but it is a little different. Just grab a few pieces of rock or petrified driftwood and put it on the moss so that it is weighed down on the gravel. Leave it like that until it grabs a hold of the gravel.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Chillwill007 said:


> Just get some kinda stone or small piece of drift wood and place on top of glue to it. You wouldn't happen to be in a position to sell some these shrimp are you?


In case he is not, try /www.bobstropicalplants.com they have cheap cherry shrimp.


----------



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

Picture update.


----------

